# 750 Won't Turn Over



## Babybrute86 (Nov 16, 2010)

me and my buddy went riding today and he ended up going a little too deep with his 750 by accident. Everything is snorkeled and he has the radiator relocated. When it went deep it just died and we had to pull it out. No water in the oil or airbox. Turned it straight up and some water came out the exhaust. The bike will not turn over. Any ideas what this may be?


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

probably water in the cylinder,,remove the spark plugs and see if it will turn over


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

cly are hydro locked , remove plugs and pump water out . put a straw full of oil in each cyl and drain carbs . she should fire up


----------



## Babybrute86 (Nov 16, 2010)

thanks! that is what we figured it would be. Just wanted to get a few other opinions! Let yall know what we find out tomorrow.


----------



## Babybrute86 (Nov 16, 2010)

The bike did not die from water though because he didn't go THAT deep. Has anyone ever had any problems from the CDI box getting wet?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

did exhaust go under?


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm guessing from his post "water came out the exhaust", yes......deep enough. if you stall gravity takes over..


----------



## Babybrute86 (Nov 16, 2010)

yea the exhaust went under when it stalled before he could jump off of it in time. Anybody on the CDI box question?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Rule #1: Never start a bike when the exhaust is under water. 
it will suck the water up the exhaust like a straw. I hydrolcocked mine on the creek this summer. Like stated above, just pulled the plugs on the creek bank and was able to fire it back up. Good luck


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Is the bike fuel injected? 

Correct me if im wrong guys but doesnt the roll over switch effect the fuel injected bikes like that?


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

so you either went a "little to deep" or not "THAT" deep,,,trouble shooting 101,,,start with the obvious first,,water in the exhaust pipe could = water in the cylinder,,, or you could just jump fire across the solenoid to the starter get it to roll over and POSSIBLY bend a valve then you will have other problems and still have to pull the plugs lol!!!


----------



## Babybrute86 (Nov 16, 2010)

yea we didn't try that. We are going to pull those plugs tomorrow and see what it looks like and yes it is fuel injected. 09 model


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Pull the plugs and pump the water out. If it was in the exhaust, it's in the cylinders.


----------



## keith (Dec 2, 2009)

when i sank mine there was no water in the oil. two hours later when i got home the oil was full of water. pull spark plugs and check oil


----------



## Babybrute86 (Nov 16, 2010)

update: it was water in the cyl and we got it out and changed the oil. ready for round 2!


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Babybrute86 said:


> update: it was water in the cyl and we got it out and changed the oil. ready for round 2!


Awe hel!, we made it threw this once, gonna try it again. Ya'll hold my beer! lol 

Seriously,
Good luck. im sure everything is fine. Bet your boy was happy when ya'll got it running.


----------

